# H&M and Coachella Collection



## Geek2 (Feb 16, 2015)

H&amp;M and Coachella collection is going to be released March 19th to certain stores and March 29th it will be available globally as well as online. The prices will range from $4.95 to $49.95.

H&amp;M is one of my favorite stores to shop at. I've been shopping there since I was a teenager living in Finland and traveling to Sweden to shop at the H&amp;M stores when they weren't available anywhere else. I was so glad when H&amp;M expanded to USA and also opened their online shop. This collection is not really my style but the looks are cute still.  Just thought to pass the info along to fellow H&amp;M enthusiast.

Here are some looks from the collection







Source: WWD


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 20, 2015)

The collection is now available on H&amp;M


----------

